# western ultra mount and wiring for DODGE 97-02 Mount # 67890 for snow plow



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

western ultramount mount #67980 and wiring removed from dodge ram , will fit 1500, 2500 3500 mount is one year old and saw one snow storm. wiring is mostly a year old with the exception of the battery plug I think thats 2 years old. I had 8 dodges at one time so I had alot of the exact same parts.

4 port module part # 26400 Main harness part # 26345 Headlight plow harness part# 26357 Headlight harnesses part# 26354 26349 Battery cable harness from solenoid to plow. Battery cable from solenoid to battery of Truck. Solenoid still works but lug spins. what you see is what you get

$800

I can ship at buyers expense

please text or email with interest
732 241 4774
[email protected]


----------

